# What are the odds of this?



## Garbz (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok i think the odds of this are similar to winning the lottery or being struck by lightning.

I was in parlament house and while i took this snap (yes i flashed that was the first mistake) but some damn tourists were also taking a picture.
They somehow managed to take a picture exactly the same time as I did and this is what came out (no post adjusting was done other then the resize and compression).







If you look closely you can even see their shadow on the wall!


----------



## aggiezach (Jun 15, 2004)

cool


----------



## oriecat (Jun 15, 2004)

Reminds me of an exhibit last year at the gallery where I volunteer, by Julio Grinblatt, called Photos of Others, where he would take pictures of other people taking pictures.

http://www.blueskygallery.org/2003/october_2.html


----------



## Garbz (Jun 15, 2004)

I still believe it's unbelievably lucky.

I think i'll play both you postcounts in lotto tomorrow


----------



## BabyDoll (Jun 20, 2004)

what am i looking at?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 20, 2004)

BabyDoll said:
			
		

> what am i looking at?



Garbz took his pic at exactly the same time as the other photographer took his pic, and caught the other guy's flash illuminating the group of people.

I have this happen at wedding receptions all the time.


----------



## BabyDoll (Jun 20, 2004)

oh! i see now... thanks.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 20, 2004)

the worse part about this is i then took another photo which i was pretty happy with, but towards the end of the day walking out the room was empty but so were my batteries.  Now although i got a good picture there's a lot of tourists in it


----------



## Alison (Jun 20, 2004)

What a great shot! It's funny how stuff like that happens, that's why I love photography.


----------

